# Error Message



## raymndmm (May 5, 2013)

Yesterday I received this error message came up on my desktop:

The exception unknown software exception (Oxe0434352) occurred in the application at location Ox75ad4b32.

What does this mean.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type *CMD* Right click the results and* Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Command Prompt *type* SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files


----------

